# Do you like little kids?



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 25, 2009)

As it says in the topic title, do you like little kids? Tiny little young children running around all happy and smiling and what not?


I do, depending on my mood and the kind of kid they are of course. Sure, many would get bored after a while of playing around with little kids and stuff, but I'm just asking if you actually like doing it or not?
If it's a kind of kid like this, then there would be no way I would even humour them:


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 25, 2009)

My answer: yes and no... it depends really.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally don't, but hey I was so annoying when I was little


----------



## Tortin (Apr 26, 2009)

Not usually, unless they're quiet and mature. And if a kid ever went and stole my food, I'd promptly kick them in the ***


----------



## blade740 (Apr 26, 2009)

I love little kids.















They're delicious.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a very disturbing thread. I don't think I will be one to admit I like _playing_ with little kids.


----------



## BlazingSlow (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate babies, and i only like kids if they behave.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 26, 2009)

No. I want to age them all prematurely. But on second thought, I'm not a fan of all age groups. =D


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

lol, i _loooove_ babies but for kids it usually depends on how mature and respectful they are


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 26, 2009)

I despise any child who disagrees with me. I am never wrong. If you feel that I am wrong, you are wrong. All who oppose my opinion shall be put to death. That's my opinion on children.

Actually, I like children because they can't claim authority over me. I hate anybody who tries to claim authority over me. I refuse to have anyone take authority over me, it's something you need to earn, just like respect. At least little children seem to understand me...


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 26, 2009)

I love kids. I the irony of that video is his complaining about the kid at the end.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

We know you like little kids, turbulentturtle

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=161793&postcount=52


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2009)

I heard this lady say “I love kids.” That’s nice, a little weird though. It’s like saying “I like people, for a little while.” “How old are you? 14? **** off!” You can say “I love kids” as a general statement, that’s fine. It’s when you get specific that you get in to trouble. “I love twelve-year-olds.”

A joke from my favorite comedian. However turtle has gotten himself into trouble.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 26, 2009)

My friends brother started hitting him and **** because he kept killing him in Call of Duty: World at War, and he like threw his phone and kept hitting him while he was tryin to get his phone...so I kicked him and pulled on his hair since that's basically all I could do. Then he got all pouty 'n' stuff...that's basically the only thing I don't like.

P.S. - They also get all in-your-face-ish when they win at something and then when you win they....start cheating at the game? My friend's bro is a maj0r h4xx nub...and he thinks it's actually fair when he kills us....so annoying and cocky. I think I have made my point.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

lmao, he changed his avatar to a little girl. So creeeepy.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 26, 2009)

I noticed that too....who is the dude behind the profile and avatar?


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> We know you like little kids, turbulentturtle
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=161793&postcount=52



or this:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=139553&postcount=94


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

Please ban this guy. He's disgusting.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > We know you like little kids, turbulentturtle
> ...



LOLLLL, okay... thats much better of an example. I love the little half open folder in the corner that says "child pornography". 

No don't ban this guy though. He hasn't done anything to deserve being banned.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> No don't ban this guy though. He hasn't done anything to deserve being banned.



I respectfully disagree. I think it's inappropriate to allow that sort of talk, especially in a forum that has a large number of kids under 18,16,14, etc. It's not one comment in which he exercised poor judgment, it is a repeated disregard for the other members of the forum.

Hell, the guy started a thread entitled "do you like kids" and, from his other posts, it's clear that he's very strongly implying very objectionable things. Even his avatar makes that evident.

Personally, I wouldn't mind just ignoring it, but I'm 23 and I really don't feel comfortable not saying something about it when there are a lot of young kids reading his garbage.

I realize that he could just make another name and keep posting, but I think it's important that this is addressed as a matter of principle, even if it's just a message from a moderator asking him to cut the crap before any real action is taken.

Just my two cents of course, and I respect whatever decisions the moderators make.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > No don't ban this guy though. He hasn't done anything to deserve being banned.
> ...



I haven't seen anything that seemed way out of line. Are there any other examples that I didn't see? I don't feel like this thread is entirely inappropriate. That desktop thing was the worst I've seen but it's obviously just a joke. The avatar thing is a little weird, but that itself doesn't deserve a ban. But yeah, if the mods feel like it's too much, they should tell him and give a warning. I just don't think making a few jokes merits an automatic ban without warning.


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> LOLLLL, okay... thats much better of an example. I love the little half open folder in the corner that says "child pornography".
> 
> No don't ban this guy though. He hasn't done anything to deserve being banned.



Did nobody see the the little shortcut that was titled 'not' put inbetween the words "I'm" and "addicted"?

I think that all the slightly iffy things turbulentturtle's said are just things for their own amusement. I doubt that they really are a paedophile. And yes, I think that a lot of them are inappropriate, seeing as there are a lot of younger people on this forum.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 26, 2009)

I like playing with little kids as long as they are from 2-5. After that we all started having an attitude.  But I think that if I had kids, I would love them when they were 6+.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > LOLLLL, okay... thats much better of an example. I love the little half open folder in the corner that says "child pornography".
> ...



No yea, I saw that. He's totally joking. I think Kian was just questioning the appropriateness of the jokes.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 26, 2009)

I like kids, they are tasty

but I hate it when babies and todlers are screaming in a public location and their parents just ignore them, but that's not the kids' fault


also:
I hate 13 YO boys and 16 YO girls when I'm online, that's the time they start making myspace, twitter, livejournal, etc accounts.

but TT was talking about little kids


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 26, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> At least little children seem to understand me...



They don't understand anything you think. They just stare and act like they do


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2009)

@TurbulenTurtle (AKA TT) : Otakus ftw!


@Everyone else: Like Kian said, "In a forum that has a large number of kids under 18, 16, 14, etc." We don’t know TT's age; he can be 12 for all we know. So it would be ok for him to like 10-13 year olds. Also we do not know who the little girl in TT's avatar is. She can easily be his relative or friend.
Lets just give him the benefit of the doubt and wait till TT is back online, so he can defend him self and so on.


----------



## grama (Apr 26, 2009)

i don't.... i'm a teacher, and kids over 10 are ok, fun even, but really little kids? like from 0 to 8? just too annoying for me.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Apr 26, 2009)

@TurbentTurtle: This thread is weird...

I mean I think little children are cute and adorable, but are annoying when they cry loudly and scream


----------



## toast (Apr 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Also we do not know who the little girl in TT's avatar is. She can easily be his relative or friend.



It could also be him/her.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 26, 2009)

toast said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Also we do not know who the little girl in TT's avatar is. She can easily be his relative or friend.
> ...



He/she is 19 according to their profile.


----------



## toast (Apr 26, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Growth Hormone Deficiency, Hypopituitarism?
Andy Milonakis?


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 26, 2009)

His UPSB Profile:

TurbulentTurtle
Moderator
19 years old
Male
Canada
Born Nov-15-1989

So that girl isn't him.

Oh my god, look at his anime list, it's crazy.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 27, 2009)

No. (message too short)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2009)

No, but also, we don't need any kind of pedophilia here, too disturbing. Take it to the chans.


----------

